# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Moto X, flagship Android smartphone, Motorola Mobility, Libertyville, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motorola Mobility

Website - motox.com

Moto X on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The new Moto X gets a larger screen, leather backs, and a 4K video camera 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Motorola's newest Moto X has a 5.2-inch OLED 1080p screen, a 13-megapixel camera that can shoot 4K video, and the hands-free Moto Voice now lets you customize your commands, too. Did we mention the optional leather back?

----------


## Airicist

Moto X hands-on 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> The new Moto X could be the best Android phone ever made.

----------

